# Book on administrating FreeBSD



## hashime (May 24, 2015)

Hello

Can anyone recommend an [e]book on administration FreeBSD servers?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrm@ (May 24, 2015)

It's not a single book, but Michel W.  Lucas' mastery series of books.


----------



## gkontos (May 24, 2015)

jrm said:


> It's not a single book, but Michel W.  Lucas' mastery series of books.


+++


----------



## junovitch@ (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget the obvious, the FreeBSD Handbook at https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/.  That should be the most current reference.  If something there isn't current then do open a PR at https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/ with what you find so it can get fixed and benefit everybody else looking for the same information.


----------



## Beastie7 (May 27, 2015)

Absolute FreeBSD. Old book but a lot of stuff there is still relevant.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (May 27, 2015)

Beastie7 said:


> Absolute FreeBSD. Old book but a lot of stuff there is still relevant.



I second this, though it's actually another title by the aforementioned Michael W. Lucas. 

There's also _The Complete FreeBSD_, which is available in print and freely available from the author.


----------

